

Polygon's PlayStation 4 Review - hxw
http://www.polygon.com/a/ps4-review/conclusion

======
candl
So I've watched the video review and I can't help but notice how chaotic is
the new PS4 user interface. I am not really a fan of the current PS3 store
design, it looks like they have taken the same approach to the overall UI on
PS4.

------
golergka
By the way, are there good developer-level reviews of the hardware? I'm not a
console developer (sadly), but it would be interesting to get a little insight
about what's it like working for PS4 or the XBone.

------
guardian5x
I really like the design of the Review, especially the animated SVGs.

------
consonants
That's a really obnoxious page for such a little amount of content.

~~~
rlivsey
This is just the conclusion, link should be
[http://www.polygon.com/a/ps4-review/](http://www.polygon.com/a/ps4-review/)

~~~
hxw
Sorry about that, didn't check the link before I submitted.

